# Mitsubishi vs-50703



## FOO5YTER66 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a Mitsubishi Model# VS-50703 that went out last night. I left the room while it was on and when I came back it was off. I pressed the power button on the remote and heard a screeching sound come from the TV then there was a burning smell. I turned the TV off...waited for about 5 minutes to turn back on and when I did the screen was black but I can hear the audio. Any assistance as to what might be wrong would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Press the menu and input buttons simultaneously for 5 seconds and you will get a two digit error code from the blinking LED. Let us know what it is.


----------



## FOO5YTER66 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks however when I plugged the TV back in and turned on there is a burning smell. I pushed down menu and input buttons at the same time while the TV was on but no code shows up.


----------

